# Would you date someone whos unemployed?



## shy-one (May 10, 2008)

Just wondering if you would date someone whos currently unemployed? From what i've heard a lot of people here are unemployed due to SA (including myself). Despite being unemployed, I am still able to pay my own way as a live a simple life, plus don't have many bills to pay as I live with my parents. 

Personally I would date an unemployed woman, hell i'd be a hypocrite if I didn't! Even if I was working I probably still would, providing she could still pay her own way. 

I'm guessing that there will be more men willing to date unemployed women than vice verca. It seems that a lot of women will only date a man if he is employed. Perhaps this is due to the old days, when women didn't work and the man would provide for them? Kinda makes it unfair for us guys who can't work due to SA


----------



## Bon (Dec 24, 2005)

For me everything in life is subjective to what, how and why;-).


----------



## nubly (Nov 2, 2006)

i voted yes i would but only if it was a temporary thing. i dont want to support someone


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

IMO
dating someone should not be based on if they are employed or unemployed. 
it all should come down if the two are happy with each other.

no vote for me on this topic


----------



## whiterabbit (Jan 20, 2006)

I wouldn't rule someone out just because they were unemployed.


----------



## Just Lurking (Feb 8, 2007)

Yes, I would.


----------



## ShyFX (Mar 6, 2006)

nubly said:


> i voted yes i would but only if it was a temporary thing. i dont want to support someone


:ditto


----------



## Shauna The Dead (Jun 16, 2005)

I put 'maybe' though I have done this plenty of times in the past...the way I see it now, they don't have to have a job but they need some sort of income(disability, work at home, do little things to make money-- SOMETHING, to make a little money.), or to have money saved back or something that they could use if needed & not look to ME to be their source of income. :roll Most young guys(at least the ones in Kentucky & the ones I've known/dated!) love to waste money and are often poor/broke and I'm sick and tired of dating guys like that who expect me to pay for everything and I refuse to do this again. Sorry *** men should get out there and do SOMETHING instead of being babies and expecting the women to drive them everywhere, pay for gas, and pay for their food and everything. Next time they can starve or walk for all I care. I'm not keeping up any so-called "man"...any man like this is more like a child so therefore, in my opinion, he's too immature to date anybody. So if he were like that then my answer is HELL NO, not again! But if there was a guy out there like ME--with a little money saved up or who does little jobs here & there to make money & can manage that money without wasting it all, who can drive to come see ME for a change, then why not...


----------



## Lonelyguy (Nov 8, 2003)

Yes, absolutely. I don't care if she doesn't drive or own a car either. As long as we get along well, understand each other, and share enough in common that's all that really matters to me.


----------



## ElectricVolcano (Apr 15, 2008)

I would because I am unemployed. That and it might be my only chance to meet someone. Who knows? Two unemployed people with SA might find the strength in each other to better themselves.


----------



## LostinReverie (Mar 18, 2007)

I would date a monkey if one asked.


----------



## Shauna The Dead (Jun 16, 2005)

I'd rather have a monkey, too. :b


----------



## lyssado707 (Oct 29, 2004)

Yes i'm unemployed how could i say no...Plus there's more important things than employment in figuring out who to date


----------



## michellejl (Aug 20, 2006)

No. It always depends on the circumstances...if they are in school, that's different..recovering from an injury...hmm...maybe others, but I would not date someone who lived with his parents and had no income. No way!


----------



## shy-one (May 10, 2008)

michellejl said:


> No. It always depends on the circumstances...if they are in school, that's different..recovering from an injury...hmm...maybe others, but I would not date someone who lived with his parents and had no income. No way!


Depends on what you mean by "income"? Does the disability pension count? I can afford to get by and pay my own way on the pension.


----------



## Perfectionist (Mar 19, 2004)

I have. Didn't bother me, why should it? If you can live your life without having to work then that's cool, and if you're going through a rough time and can't work then why would I rule someone out for that?


----------



## shy-one (May 10, 2008)

Perfectionist said:


> I have. Didn't bother me, why should it? If you can live your life without having to work then that's cool, and if you're going through a rough time and can't work then why would I rule someone out for that?


I totally agree. However, I think you will find most girls won't. Unfortunately a lot of girls are materialistic these days, or still have the old fashioned thing about men providing for them in their heads.

It may have been an issue in the 1950's when women weren't allowed to work, but these days it shouldn't be an issue at all.

As I suspected, the results of the poll indicate this is much more of an issue for women. Unfortunately this is probably due to what I said above - that women still have it high on their priority list to have a man provide for them. Times have changed, and so should their priorities and attitudes.


----------



## holtby43 (Jan 1, 2008)

Perfectionist said:


> I have. Didn't bother me, why should it? If you can live your life without having to work then that's cool, and if you're going through a rough time and can't work then why would I rule someone out for that?


I completely agree with this. :agree


----------



## MidnightBlu (Jun 11, 2006)

nubly said:


> i voted yes i would but only if it was a temporary thing. i dont want to support someone


 :ditto The time I dated my ex-boyfriend he was unemployed and I don't mind, but now he has a job and makes quite a bit.


----------



## seanybhoy (Mar 2, 2008)

Yes, But in an ideal world we would all be employed wouldn't we.


----------



## Hot Chocolate (Sep 29, 2008)

I don't think so..seriously speaking, i'm always employed so my guy got to be more stable than me.


----------



## dax (Nov 19, 2004)

I would unless they were unemployed out of sheer laziness.


----------



## kingfoxy (Oct 18, 2009)

being unemployed myself i would date a girl who is unemployed it would mean we would have more time to spend with each other:squeeze


----------



## Scrub-Zero (Feb 9, 2004)

sure, i would.


----------



## Dempsey (Jun 27, 2009)

LostInReverie said:


> I would date a monkey if one asked.


Mmm me too.


----------



## nothing to fear (Mar 23, 2005)

i voted _maybe_ when this thread was originally made? how embarrassing, surely that must be a mistake.

anyway, i certainly would date an unemployed person (i am now !) and it's never been something that has made me less interested in someone.


----------



## shyvr6 (Feb 18, 2008)

If they're down for it, then I'm down for it as well.


----------



## laura024 (Aug 11, 2006)

dax said:


> I would unless they were unemployed out of sheer laziness.


This. I'd prefer him to have a college degree or specific training in an area that qualifies him for a decent job. And he needs to actively search for one. Him looking hard for a job and not being able to get one is a lot different than him just being lazy and not caring about employment. I won't tolerate a bum.


----------



## pita (Jan 17, 2004)

I would and I am.


----------



## Futures (Aug 27, 2005)

nubly said:


> i voted yes i would but only if it was a temporary thing. i dont want to support someone


This.


----------



## Neptunus (Oct 29, 2007)

dax said:


> I would unless they were unemployed out of sheer laziness.


This.


----------



## Pileo (Mar 24, 2010)

It depends on the situation, so I voted 'yes'. Most of my prospective dates are full time students anyways.


----------



## Duke of Prunes (Jul 20, 2009)

Yes, if they're not trying to leech off of me, but I'm unemployed myself so they wouldn't have anything to leech in the first place


----------



## caflme (Jun 7, 2009)

Of Course... why wouldn't I?


----------



## Dub16 (Feb 28, 2010)

Of Course! I would date the right girl, whether she was unemployed or not.

She could be unemployed, mad as a hatter, quiet as a mouse or have a serious addiction to skinny dipping whilst waving an Irish flag around! 
Who cares! the point is *if* you connect with someone then that's what matters, screw the rest of it!


----------



## BetaBoy90 (Jan 5, 2010)

HELLLLL NOOO!!!! I need a woman that can provide for me and mine..... j/k


----------



## Cleary (Nov 10, 2007)

Yes. it would be hypocritical if I didn't.


----------



## shadowmask (Jun 22, 2009)

Sure, but only if they're looking for work or getting some type of education.


----------



## Akane (Jan 2, 2008)

Date, yes. Plan a long term serious relationship if they appeared to have no chance of a decent future job, no. Dating doesn't have to mean you plan to rely on or support that person financially anytime in the future. If someone does have a plan like making progress toward a degree or actively applying for jobs and having interviews then it probably wouldn't bother me. Odds are they wouldn't be unemployed for that long and that's currently the state I'm in. I make about 6-8credits toward my degree every semester and on monday I have an interview for a stable management position which means running a breeding and training horse stable for someone.


----------



## nemesis1 (Dec 21, 2009)

Dating a girl who is unemployed would be awesome for me right now as I'm not working, we could spend our days horizontal jogging.....:b


----------



## Witan (Jun 13, 2009)

Ain't nothing good gonna come out of this thread for the guys. There's no point asking.

As for me, I say sure. As long as she isn't a lazy priss, I have no problem with her not having a job.


----------



## UltraShy (Nov 8, 2003)

Wouldn't bother me at all as long as she doesn't look at me as the First National Bank of Karl.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

You can put me on the list somewhere. :duck


----------



## bowlingpins (Oct 18, 2008)

dax said:


> I would unless they were unemployed out of sheer laziness.


same.


----------



## Fenren (Sep 20, 2009)

Some women have said they'd date a guy who is unemployed that is looking for work again. How about adding "and still living with their parents" hmm think that's a step too far!:no

I'd date someone who is unemployed and with less than ideal living arrangements anyway. Not that I'll get the chance too but still...:sus


----------



## Man in Black (Apr 4, 2010)

It's all relative to each unique situation. Just being unemployed would not deter me from a relationship.


----------



## Melinda (Feb 5, 2009)

I would and I am . It doesn't bother me at all to be the working one in the relationship as long as I'm not taken advantage of.


----------



## Post_Punk_Proclivity (Oct 12, 2008)

Certainly don't look down on the unemployed unless they are lazy bogans.


----------



## Paul (Sep 26, 2005)

I don't care even if they're purposely being a lazy homeless bum who never wants to work, as long as they shower and don't ask me for money. In fact I'd admire it, I like people who go for what makes them happy even if it's not conventionally acceptable. And I'm a lazy person myself, even though I'm (self-)employed, so I recognize the value of laziness as opposed to chasing every last dollar.


----------



## fern (Nov 16, 2008)

Hoth said:


> I don't care even if they're purposely being a lazy homeless bum who never wants to work, as long as they shower and don't ask me for money.


Lol.


----------



## Meli24R (Dec 9, 2008)

Yes I would and I also wouldn't care if he still lived at home


----------



## intrikate (Feb 22, 2010)

I would, especially at this point in my life and I'm unemployed myself at the moment (but still at school). I'd have to say no if they were sponging off me and wanted me to pay for everything all the time.


----------



## meowgirl (Aug 24, 2009)

I would if it was under extreme circumstances, especially if the person was going to school or at least trying to get a job. School in my book is more important than a job. 

Now for someone saying, "im never going to work can you be my supporter" ewww no way:sus


----------



## rumjungle (Feb 13, 2009)

If they were responsible adults who managed their money and weren't reliant on me for cash then I wouldn't have a problem. 

The kind of people that sponge money and things off others without abandon repulse me. They show no respect or value towards other's kindness and generosity and thus reflect a major character flaw.

Yes I would date someone that was unemployed but it would depend on the circumstances. I'd be understanding if they'd had personal problems, depression, illness and difficulty finding employment etc.


----------



## pariahgirl (Mar 26, 2008)

I suppose yes, as long as they don't ask me for money or a ride...and they were unemployed for reasons other than work cutting into their busy weed, porn and WOW schedule.


----------



## sabueed (May 8, 2008)

I want to date intelligent college girls, because I am a college boy, most of us are unemployed anyway because we are too busy with school.


----------



## Hello22 (Feb 10, 2010)

If i liked the guy and he made me laugh why would it matter if he worked or not? Sure i'm unemployed at the mo, but i wouldn't leech off anyone


----------



## Georgina 22 (Jan 4, 2009)

If it's only a boyfriend who's unemployed and we don't live together, etc then I DON'T mind him being unemployed
But if i was going to marry someone and live with them...i WOULD mind him being unemployed, because it would mean I would have to be the only one bringing in the money and paying for the bills. Or maybe I wouldn't mind him being unemployed for a little while, just not for life


----------



## plastics (Apr 11, 2010)

I put maybe. I have a feeling I'm going to have trouble being employed and making enough myself partly due to SA..so yeahhh I need a man with a job haha.


----------



## erikslev (Nov 22, 2010)

Judging from my experience this past year? I don't think its a big deal for most people. 

I'm only saying that because I was lucky and actually dated more while I was unemployed, largely due to the fact that I had more time to meet people. Then again, the women I dated were also unemployed or in college at the time. So, yes and no on this one.


----------



## stranger25 (Apr 29, 2010)

I'm *male* - No *(3)*

I'm *female* - *No* *(11)*

I can predict the results before I even look at them lol.

"Long term goals, security, ambition" is what girls will tell you. Now don't get me wrong, having a job and being able to support yourself is important. I'm not lazy and I hold my future very close to me. But for women, to put it as the be all end all? Ridiculous. I've even seen girls on the internet say they wouldn't have a relationship with a guy unless he had at least a bachelors degree and a career. They wouldn't give guys with blue collar employment the time of day. This is stupid. This proves how more shallow and cruel women are. You'll use the feminism excuse about women not wanting guys to support them but please don't kid yourself women still want the guys who have better status. You're supposed to love somebody for who they are as a person not for how many degrees they have and wether or not they make 90k a year. This makes the picture more clearer when I read about how women are more shallow then men. It doesn't look like women want a relationship with a male human being unless he jumps through all these crazy hoops, or fits all kinds of requirements. I hope women realize what they are doing. You are denying to know somebody because of money. Are you so blind to see how awful you are acting? Wanna know a harsh double standard between women and men? Women find guys who have lower status (less education, make less money, don't make money at all, live with parents because they are too poor, and this is without going into personality and looks) as being unfit for a long term relationship and marriage but yet if the guy has all kinds of expensive degrees, new car, 100k job they'll go to him on flies like ****. Now, switch the genders around. Men wouldn't give a care if a woman was homeless, unemployed, was a virgin, lived with parents, or didn't even graduate high school. Who's more shallow here, women are! ding ding! I know this! It's sad but this sick trend is horrible. Makes you wonder if you can ever find someone who will love you for who you are as a person, not money. Maybe I'm the only person on earth who still likes to follow this rule. Just a few hours ago I was reading articles and threads on google about dating and money and shallowness and I come across long threads where women talk about rich guys and poor guys and who's more shallow. Then I imagine myself in 10 years being in a bad spot in life (I've always been down in the dumps) and I realize, this is where I will fail. And it hurts me deep down inside. If I'm going to be denied a relationship with a girl just because I don't fit some ridiculous list of requirement then I'd rather not even be alive. Being connected to people is something I've always wanted but I could never get to because of being so scared and screwed up. I believe in unconditional love and I think that's one of the if not the most important thing in a relationship between 2 people. But if I'm still stuck in a lonely trashed life and I can't even get a woman because I'm somehow inferior then I'd probably commit suicide. I won't live in this world if I have to be trapped being lonely.

Just my 2 cents.


----------



## whiterabbit (Jan 20, 2006)

nothing to fear said:


> i voted _maybe_ when this thread was originally made? how embarrassing, surely that must be a mistake.


I found it slightly odd that I did too, but I think it was because I'm stupid and missed the point of the question as I oftentimes do. I was thinking "Yeah, I might do but it would depend on things other than their employment status so..._maybe_", but the question was obviously specifically _about_ their employment status, so I should have answered 'Yes'. Hypothetically, I would, in that unemployment would not deter me. I wouldn't even mind if my partner never worked because they couldn't or didn't want to. I can completely understand laziness or ineptitude or anxiety or a combination of these things keeping someone from working. Although, in reality, I couldn't really afford to financially support a man, I would if I could.


----------



## Belshazzar (Apr 12, 2010)

How much does she get in benefits?


----------



## nothing to fear (Mar 23, 2005)

stranger25 said:


> I'm *male* - No *(3)*
> 
> I'm *female* - *No* *(11)*
> 
> ...


Holy ****.


----------



## BetaBoy90 (Jan 5, 2010)

Yeah, as long as this is a temporary thing that she is eventually trying to end.


----------



## Robot the Human (Aug 20, 2010)

Beggars can't be choosers! It's hard to find good people these days. I don't think I would deny anyone a chance whether they were employed or not. Most people don't seem to last anyways in my life, so what do I have to lose? 

If I had to choose, I'd rather not try with someone who has a speedy and busy life vs. someone who is just starting to build their life. I just can't keep up with those speedy girls. My sister is a speedy girl, and her poor bf didn't get to see her all summer due to her career choices. It could happen again this coming summer, or worse. No thank you to that, especially if you truly love them. That would be torture for me.


----------



## Lonely Hobbit (Aug 31, 2009)

It's natural that more men would date a woman who's unemployed than viceversa since woman want a provider and don't want to be somebody's sugar mama.



Robot the Human said:


> If I had to choose, I'd rather not try with someone who has a speedy and busy life vs. someone who is just starting to build their life. I just can't keep up with those speedy girls. My sister is a speedy girl, and her poor bf didn't get to see her all summer due to her career choices. It could happen again this coming summer, or worse. No thank you to that, especially if you truly love them. That would be torture for me.


Sucks to be him. Career women are a waste of time.


----------



## layitontheline (Aug 19, 2009)

Perhaps, as long as he was trying to change that.


----------



## Keith (Aug 30, 2008)

Yeah I would i've dated unemployed women before and I'd do it again


----------



## PickleNose (Jul 11, 2009)

Well, I'm an unemployed, lazy bum but I don't expect anyone to date me. I'm not really interested in dating. Dating is a game for the young and the lonely and I am neither.


If I should ever get myself into a position where I'm employed and interested in dating, I would probably date someone who is unemployed. I don't care if they ask me for money. You can ask a stranger on the street for money. Doesn't mean you'll get any. I would, for instance, pay their way for a movie or for dinner or coffee or whatever expenses the date entailed. I probably wouldn't give them large sums of money for anything else simply because I don't ever see myself being Mr Moneybags. If I ever go get another job, I'm pretty sure it will qualify me as barely employed. 

Now if I had money to burn, that would be different. There would still be limits to the money I'd be willing to give and I wouldn't let someone just thoughtlessly use me but I'd be fine with supporting a woman under those circumstances. That's assuming I could find one who was willing to give me the time alone that I need.


----------



## UltraShy (Nov 8, 2003)

This poll is a fine example of sexism. It shows that more women care about a guy's income than men care about what a woman is earning.

Men can certainly be superficial with things like "she's got to be hot and have a big rack," though that's pretty much on par with "he's got to have a big income and be willing to spend it on me!" We just need to pair up Mr. Big Wallet with Ms. Double-Ds for a match made in the land of superficiality.


----------



## Lonely Hobbit (Aug 31, 2009)

UltraShy said:


> This poll is a fine example of sexism. It shows that more women care about a guy's income than men care about what a woman is earning.
> 
> Men can certainly be superficial with things like "she's got to be hot and have a big rack," though that's pretty much on par with "he's got to have a big income and be willing to spend it on me!" We just need to pair up Mr. Big Wallet with Ms. Double-Ds for a match made in the land of superficiality.


I don't see what's so sexist about that. Actually, I'm not even sure what sexist means. The word is thrown around so much, I think it lost it's meaning if it even had one in the first place.

Women want a provider. Someone who can pay for their food, home etc. Men want a "hot woman with a big rack" because that's what attracts most of them. Some men do prefer women with smaller breasts though. That's just how mating works and how it's worked for millennia.


----------



## UltraShy (Nov 8, 2003)

Socially Anxious said:


> Women want a provider. Someone who can pay for their food, home etc.


Which implies this is something women can't do on their own and thus need a man for. I'd assume Hillary Clinton can afford to buy her own food and doesn't have to ask Bill for lunch money. Sarah Palin would go even further -- she'd kill dinner and then grill it!:lol


----------



## Lonely Hobbit (Aug 31, 2009)

UltraShy said:


> Which implies this is something women can't do on their own and thus need a man for.


Many women can support themselves and live on their own. But only one person can be head of the household which is the natural role for a man, especially when they have children. If it's financially possible for the women to stay home with the children, then that's preferable to having both parents working while the children are raised by someone else.



UltraShy said:


> I'd assume Hillary Clinton can afford to buy her own food and doesn't have to ask Bill for lunch money.


Hillary Clinton tries so hard to be a man. She cuts her hair short and always wears pantsuits. Although she did grow her hair out for her daughter's wedding and she hasn't cut it since. Bill is a philanderer and she tolerates his extramarital affairs. They have such a happy marriage.:roll



UltraShy said:


> Sarah Palin would go even further -- she'd kill dinner and then grill it!:lol


Sarah Palin is more feminine than Hillary, that's for sure.

She has five kids and wants to have a career at the same time. One has to wonder how much time she spends with her children. Her last child has Down's Syndrome. I think it's pretty irresponsible that she's traveling around the country and possibly running for president when she has children back at home. And Todd Palin is a fisherman, so it's not like he's a house husband.

I'm not really sure what point you're trying to make. Most woman don't know how to use a hunting rifle nor do they desire to compete in the world of business or politics.


----------



## cruisin (May 28, 2010)

haha twice as many females said no compared to the men. typical..


----------



## General Specific (Mar 4, 2008)

I would date an unemployed girl regardless of whether I was employed or not. I'm currently unemployed and don't expect girls to date me though because being unemployed makes me feel like I am not worthy enough to date or even meet new friends.


----------



## cruisin (May 28, 2010)

hey ace i'm from melbourne as well yeah i feel ashamed because i can't find a job.


----------



## General Specific (Mar 4, 2008)

nice to meet you cruisin 

I was working but gave it away because I'm going through a rough patch at the moment and need some time to sort myself out.


----------



## Robot the Human (Aug 20, 2010)

Well, it could be seen two ways really... Either men are more desperate, or women are more demanding. This is why I usually avoid either opinion. I'd say I'm a reasonably smart man for this, or either really dumb for bringing up both. It's like one of those "choose your own adventure" books :wink

Er, I hope that doesn't offend anyone. I didn't intend to offend. There are just many selfish and unselfish reasons for us, no matter who or what we choose. I probably should just stay out of the subject completely.


----------



## RyeCatcher86 (Sep 14, 2010)

UltraShy said:


> This poll is a fine example of sexism. It shows that more women care about a guy's income than men care about what a woman is earning.


^I think there's a difference between caring about someone's income and caring whether someone's income is a big fat zero.

For myself, I'm leaning between maybe and no. If it's temporary and she's actively seeking a job - then sure, why not.
However if her only goal in life is to be a stay at home mom we'd be pretty much incompatible. Not that there's anything wrong with that particular lifestyle choice - it's just not my type for various reasons.

And for God's sake, could we have just _one_ gender-related thread that doesn't devolve into stereotyping, name-calling and baseless projections? Pleaaaase? :nw


----------



## solasum (Nov 17, 2008)

In the long-run I doubt I could do it without getting resentful.


----------



## JFmtl (Dec 23, 2008)

voted maybe. I am myself unemployed at the moment, so it would be hypocrite to reject a woman cause she is unemployed.

However, I would not want to date a woman who doesn't make any effort to get a job or career and that plans to stay unemployed and eventually leech on a guy. I dont want to be a girl's automatic bank machine.


----------



## Lonely Hobbit (Aug 31, 2009)

JFmtl said:


> voted maybe. I am myself unemployed at the moment, so it would be hypocrite to reject a woman cause she is unemployed.
> 
> However, I would not want to date a woman who doesn't make any effort to get a job or career and that plans to stay unemployed and eventually leech on a guy. I dont want to be a girl's automatic bank machine.


Why should your woman have to work? You call women leeches. You obviously don't have much respect for them.


----------



## mcmuffinme (Mar 12, 2010)

I would be worried about a lack of motivation, but if I found out it was temporary, or that they had SA and it was difficult for them than I would definitely go out with an unemployed guy- so long as he was open to trying in the future.


----------



## Cyrus (Oct 25, 2009)

Of course. I'm unemplyed and I get looked down a lot for it so I wouldn't use it to judge someone else.


----------



## MrDisaffected (Nov 24, 2010)

I would, I have...damn, I AM! 

Mind you she's a professional who's traveling for a year but technically she's unemployed.

for me it does really depends on the person, if i felt someone was going through a patch and had aspirations and goals to get somewhere sure i would date them , if they were content to live out their days doing nothing, then prob not (unless i was smitten stupid perhaps)


----------



## mysterioussoul (Jul 17, 2010)

reviving an old post but do you guys think that we are more sympathetic because most of us are unemployed and have some form of SA which makes landing a job harder compared to "normal" people?

i feel like "normal" people will be faster to dismiss the unemployed. i'm really insecure in regards to jobs and careers.


----------



## fonz (Oct 15, 2008)

Yeah,I would.


----------



## Radiata (Aug 1, 2011)

Yes, I would. 
When I look for a potential boyfriend or girlfriend, there are so many other aspects that are important to me. Being employed or not is nearly irrelevant, although the reason for why they're in that situation would be something I'd like to know.


----------



## Kakumbus (Mar 27, 2012)

lol why the hell not.


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

Yes. :yes


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

As long as they have ambition and are not simply sitting around doing nothing all day.


----------



## Layla (Feb 24, 2012)

Only if they were trying their best to find work or if they had problems like SA, if they were just lazy then no.


----------



## Syndacus (Aug 9, 2011)

I don't like lazy partners that don't do anything. And mooch off of the hard money I make just because they can't. Get a job!


----------



## Neutrino (Apr 11, 2011)

Yeah. I've done it. It was quite frustrating at times, but for other reasons too.


----------



## komorikun (Jan 11, 2009)

Depends on how much I like him and how likely he is going to find a job in the near future.


----------



## KelsKels (Oct 4, 2011)

I'm unemployed, I'm terrified of working but of course I still want a job. I think I would date someone who isn't working, but it would be difficult if no one is making money. Maybe I'm a clingy mooch, but my boyfriend pays for a lot of things. Idk what it'd be like in a relationship if no one had money.


----------



## Nekomata (Feb 3, 2012)

Don't see why not ^^ mind you, they'd have to be on JSA themselves, and unless I love them I'm not really going to pay for much for them... xD


----------



## Class (Nov 6, 2011)

Seeing as though I'M unemployed and a college student, yeah, sure, why not.


----------



## northstar1991 (Oct 4, 2011)

Yes as long as they're making an effort to look for a job.


----------



## Milco (Dec 12, 2009)

Sure, as long as we could find a way to make things work.


----------



## Lasair (Jan 25, 2010)

Unemployed if in education or has a valid reason why


----------



## persona non grata (Jul 13, 2011)

I wouldn't care if a woman was unemployed. I would care if she seemed like relationships were her ideal source of income, or if there was something debilitating about her personality that rendered her truly incapable of holding down a job.


----------

